# rear end clunk/clank



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I got a '99 Chevy 2500(new body style). When you put it reverse you here a clunk/clank noise. The truck has 60,000 miles on it. Took it to the dealer, mechanic said he sees alot of 3/4 ton Chevy trucks with that noise. Said most likely its backlash/slop in the rear end from heavy use/snow plowing and that its normal. he said that he wouldn't worry about it until it started growling. My question is does anyone else have this problem with their Chevy 3/4 ton pickups? truck shifts good and makes no other noises, just when you go from drive to reverse.
__________________


----------



## jhoser_2000 (Aug 19, 2004)

I Have A 2000 2500 And I Have The Same Clunking Noise I Thought It Was The Transfer Case But The Mechanic At The Dealer Said The Same Thing To Me Too Mine Has 78000 Miles On It And It Is Also A Farm Truck So It Does Get Abused A Bit, Oh Well U Dont Notice The Noise After A While Dont Worry About It


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

My 1/2 ton does the same thing. There excessive play in the driveline to prevent any damage from occuring during repeated shifts (as it was explained to me by my dealer). The slack is in the transfer case though, not the rear. If you think it is the rear, I would get a second opinion, pronto.


----------



## Brett K (Mar 9, 2005)

I have the same truck and the same noise. To an extent it is normal. If it is excessive, check your u-joints.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks guys I appreciate your help. We looked at it more today and its deffinately the rear end seems liek play in the gears or back lash. This truck has seen lots of use in its 60,000 miles, farm truck, plowing snow, pulling trailers, etc. My mechanic didn't seem to think that it was all that loud. I may try changing the diff gear oil and putting in some Lucas oil.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

If this truck has a center carrier bearing make sure the slip yoke is properly lubed. I had the same noise on an 89 we used to have and lubing the slip yoke located at the carrier bearing eliminated the noise....


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

My old 99 1/2 ton also made the noise but it did it more after I got off the hi-way and it was warm. The dealer told me that it was also normal because the have more slop to increase mileage. Sounded like bull, but it never broke. I plowed with it for 5 years....


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, I changed the gear oil, no metal in the old oil. I put in Lucas gear oil. Wow what a difference, you can still hear the noise but its not near as bad.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

most ikely it is play in the spider gears in the carrier of the rear differential


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

dlcs said:


> I got a '99 Chevy 2500(new body style). When you put it reverse you here a clunk/clank noise. The truck has 60,000 miles on it. Took it to the dealer, mechanic said he sees alot of 3/4 ton Chevy trucks with that noise. Said most likely its backlash/slop in the rear end from heavy use/snow plowing and that its normal. he said that he wouldn't worry about it until it started growling. My question is does anyone else have this problem with their Chevy 3/4 ton pickups? truck shifts good and makes no other noises, just when you go from drive to reverse.
> __________________


 Its normal, just check your Universal joints to be safe.
g


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I have a 2000 GMC 2500 and have the same prob. Also a guy at work has a 99 Chevy 1500 that does it too. You guys said that it is just back lash in the spiders or the ring and pinion?
Does any of your trucks have a vibration at highway speeds grater than 65 to 70? Mine does and I was wondering if this clunking issue has anything to do with it. The vibration goes with speed not rpm. 
My thought is that it is a bad u-joint but it makes no noise like one. I had a similar vibration on a shop truck that was a s-10. The vibration was from the u-joints that had gotten replaced a week prior were not centered in the driveshaft. The end result was the drive shaft broke in half. No majior damage was had. I just wouldn't like this to happen to my personal truck.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

99zr2 said:


> I have a 2000 GMC 2500 and have the same prob. Also a guy at work has a 99 Chevy 1500 that does it too. You guys said that it is just back lash in the spiders or the ring and pinion?
> Does any of your trucks have a vibration at highway speeds grater than 65 to 70? Mine does and I was wondering if this clunking issue has anything to do with it. The vibration goes with speed not rpm.
> My thought is that it is a bad u-joint but it makes no noise like one. I had a similar vibration on a shop truck that was a s-10. The vibration was from the u-joints that had gotten replaced a week prior were not centered in the driveshaft. The end result was the drive shaft broke in half. No majior damage was had. I just wouldn't like this to happen to my personal truck.


Yes mine has some vibration at or above 60 mph but I don't think its caused by the rear end. I think mine comes from being used as a plow truck for so long and supporting the heavy ass meyer 8' poly plow. I've had to replace front end parts on this truck at 58,000 miles and the dealer said that having the trrsion bars cranked up so high didn't help it any. lol


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok Dcls thanks. I just bought my truck a mounth ago. It had been used for a plow truck as long as it was on the road. The place I bought it from had used it as a plow truck for two years. That I know at least.
The vibration that I feel on my truck feels as if it is comming from the back.
Did the dealer have to replace any parts on the front drive system? The prob. I got is definetly a rotating prob. that goes with speed not motor speed.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

99zr2 i would check the carrier bearing if your truck has one


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Lorentz, No carrier bearing. I had my brother get in the truck and go from park to drive and you could hear the and see the drive shaft move with the noise come from the rear end. It is a claerance issue with the ring and pinion.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

i have a 1999 old body style. same thing happened to it was the rear end insted of buying new 410 gears i bought a hole new rear axel it was spendy but worth it i had 4 your plowing on it any ways. cost $1600 but i put it in myself :waving: good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I had a truck like that a few years ago, did the same thing, I never had a problem with it though.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Epic and True, how about the vibration? Your trucks had the clunk/clank but I have a vibration with it. Any input on that?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

my old ford had a problem like that. ended up being the rear end, and also ball joints and hubs up front


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I never had vibration, if you got that I would say its probly a u-joint


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Man I don't know. It feels like some thing else. I will let you guys know if anything happens.


----------

